# Small Form Factor Case Picture and Discussion Thread



## mega_option101

Very nice







I'll need one of these for my LAN rig


----------



## Vargess

Nice case. Where'd you get it? Dimensions?

Could definately use a Modular PSU, no doubt.


----------



## pbpenguins412

I got it from Newegg. It's a Silverstone SG01 Evo. The dimensions are 15.5"x11.25"x8.5". Very small, and very nice.

Anyone want to buy me a modular PSU?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Reserved!


----------



## MasterKromm

Hey, glad you did the review! The pics are great and your thoughts are insightful... The only thing that bothers me is that the case fans are 80mm and not 120mm(I only say that from a silent case perspective, as some/most 80mm fans don't move much air but make quite a bit of noise). Other than that love the case. Thanks for the writeup!

BTW disregard the comment, with regards to fleshing the review out, I left you in rep... I didn't realize you had commented under each pic







. It's still early and I have yet to finish off my pot of coffee...

Hopefully someone with the Lian Li PC-V350 and NZXT Rogue will drop buy and post their thoughts and pics as well.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterKromm*


Hey, glad you did the review! The pics are great and your thoughts are insightful... The only thing that bothers me is that the case fans are 80mm and not 120mm(I only say that from a silent case perspective, as some/most 80mm fans don't move much air but make quite a bit of noise). Other than that love the case. Thanks for the writeup!

BTW disregard the comment, with regards to fleshing the review out, I left you in rep... I didn't realize you had commented under each pic







. It's still early and I have yet to finish off my pot of coffee...

Hopefully someone with the Lian Li PC-V350 and NZXT Rogue will drop buy and post their thoughts and pics as well.


No worries on the rep dude. Hopefully this thread will help you pick a case. Oh, and if you're worried about noise, pick up some SilenX 80mm fans... they do a case good!


----------



## i_hax

EXCELLENT! Thanks a lot for these pictures, I hope to get this case soon.

I'll be running (most likely) an e4400/2GB Crucial/ASUS P5E-VM/8800GTS 512mb. If I find some spare dough to spend/something to sell I may run a q6600/e8400... time will tell.

At first it'll be on the stock HSF, but, if you could post some pictures again when you get the Blue Orb on there, I'd really appreciate it - I'm curious what I can fit in there. Also, what temps are you running?

Thanks a million.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *i_hax*


EXCELLENT! Thanks a lot for these pictures, I hope to get this case soon.

I'll be running (most likely) an e4400/2GB Crucial/ASUS P5E-VM/8800GTS 512mb. If I find some spare dough to spend/something to sell I may run a q6600/e8400... time will tell.

At first it'll be on the stock HSF, but, if you could post some pictures again when you get the Blue Orb on there, I'd really appreciate it - I'm curious what I can fit in there. Also, what temps are you running?

Thanks a million.


My temps at idle are around 27-28C, and I get to about 55C maxed on Orthos after eight or nine hours. Not bad for a $10 cooler with an aluminum core.


----------



## Blitz6804

Not bad? Darn good. You have a 2.13 GHz CPU clocked to 2.80 GHz, with the stock cooler, in a small form factor case, and it still is running at 28/55ÂºC? I would say that the cooling in that case is deceivingly outstanding. My AMD does not hit those temps with triple the ventilation in a mid-full form factor.


----------



## hvacgaspiping

You will note in my specs that my rig is a Shuttle, even smaller than yours. I know what you mean about "room". `Seems like if you want to do anything at all to upgrade, you practically need a big shoehorn to get the job done. Unfortunately, mine is also noisy due to the loud Delta fan needed to cool my "pressy" chip.


----------



## Bucketshop

Nice pics, thanks for this thread...I've been wanting to put together a SFF build pretty much since the day I got my P180 and realized that unless you have like 10 HDD's that big a case is useless haha.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blitz6804* 
Not bad? Darn good. You have a 2.13 GHz CPU clocked to 2.80 GHz, with the stock cooler, in a small form factor case, and it still is running at 28/55ÂºC? I would say that the cooling in that case is deceivingly outstanding. My AMD does not hit those temps with triple the ventilation in a mid-full form factor.

Thanks for the support. REP+.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hvacgaspiping* 
You will note in my specs that my rig is a Shuttle, even smaller than yours. I know what you mean about "room". `Seems like if you want to do anything at all to upgrade, you practically need a big shoehorn to get the job done. Unfortunately, mine is also noisy due to the loud Delta fan needed to cool my "pressy" chip.

Ah yes, the joys of the Prescott core. I almost went with a Shuttle but I didn't like the idea of having to scrap my nice Corsair PSU. Tragic, eh?


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bucketshop* 
Nice pics, thanks for this thread...I've been wanting to put together a SFF build pretty much since the day I got my P180 and realized that unless you have like 10 HDD's that big a case is useless haha.

Yeah, for me, the main consideration was whether it would fit in my carry-on bag to take home for breaks and such. Lucky me, it does.


----------



## hvacgaspiping

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412*


Ah yes, the joys of the Prescott core. I almost went with a Shuttle but I didn't like the idea of having to scrap my nice Corsair PSU. Tragic, eh?


The 300 watt PSU in my rig left barely enough room for its cables to route around the end of it (very long PSU) to plug into the MOBO.


----------



## markkleb

Here are a few SFF comps I built


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markkleb*


Here are a few SFF comps I built


That one made out of carbonfiber is pure sex.


----------



## pbpenguins412

^ you put my work to shame!


----------



## markkleb

Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny*


That one made out of carbonfiber is pure sex.


The Shuttle?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412*


^ you put my work to shame!


Not true, However...

My CrossFlow design has no equal. You can run ANY GPUs (2,3 or 4 of them) in a case that fits inside the Qpack.
The PS,Hdds,Optical and wiring is below so there is excellent cooling above.


----------



## darkninja420

mark! when you gonna build me one of those sexy custom case?









pbpenguins412, clean those wires man ><

*my old setup..*


































*panel on,*


















*desktop,*


----------



## markkleb

LOL, old setup. Thats a VERY clean Qpack. Nice job..

TForce FTW!!!!!


----------



## pbpenguins412

Good job with wire management ninja. One of these days I will route my wires properly and perhaps pick up a modular PSU, but until then, I have no alternative but to stuff all my power cords in that corner.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Terrific job on the Silverstone SFF build. I am looking into doing one (very stripped down) to take along with me on repair jobs where I need a scanner. Is there any way you could have a place on this case (with cutting of course) to leave a molex hang out along with both an IDE and a SATA cable? Do you think this case would work well to use as a scanner? Is it safe to assume that a handle could be bolted to the top for carrying?

Thanks for any help, and I vote for a sticky on this thread. I think there will be a lot more rigs like this being seen around in the near future, and it would be a great place for people to find some info on SFF.

Good luck.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Terrific job on the Silverstone SFF build. I am looking into doing one (very stripped down) to take along with me on repair jobs where I need a scanner. Is there any way you could have a place on this case (with cutting of course) to leave a molex hang out along with both an IDE and a SATA cable? Do you think this case would work well to use as a scanner? Is it safe to assume that a handle could be bolted to the top for carrying?

Thanks for any help, and I vote for a sticky on this thread. I think there will be a lot more rigs like this being seen around in the near future, and it would be a great place for people to find some info on SFF.

Good luck.


First off, thanks for the comments!

Second, you could definitely just cut a small hole in the right side and have a molex, IDE, and SATA cable poke out through the hole. You could definitely also bolt a handle on to the top, but if you want a handle, you should honestly consider the ThermalTake LanBOX.


----------



## markkleb

I love Silverstone and the beautiful face in the Sugo. (I wish I could duplicate that look)

BUT (there is always a but with me









That the PS and CPU are pulling air against each other is silly.


----------



## pbpenguins412

*nods*

Silverstone has a nice passive cooler for modern CPU's that uses the PSU's fan to exhaust air from the huge surface of the HSF, but I'm going to try the Blue Orb first.

Mark, I really like the "wind tunnels" on the GPU's in your QPACK build. It looks very nice!


----------



## markkleb

thanks, I had a pair of 7600GTs and epoxied the copper heatsinks to them. With the Silenx 120 X 38mm fan and the tube they never went over 40C.
Its pretty amazing how much air is directed when you use the tube. I am trying to find more of it (its an oddball size 4 5/8" od)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


mark! when you gonna build me one of those sexy custom case?










Once I finish my current mod I will be designing a new SFF case..


----------



## Syrillian

pbpenguins412, sweet Silverstone.

Dood! You sure were able to cram a lot of wires into that tiny space. Well done.









There was an image of a fan that sat at angle. Was that part of the stock case, or did you mod that? Either way, nice touch.

Here is a Thermaltake VF1000 that I modded for liquid cooling:



















yuppers... it sux working in such a tight space.








But, well worth the effort and lacerations.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markkleb*


LOL, old setup. Thats a VERY clean Qpack. Nice job..

TForce FTW!!!!!


yep old setup







that was 4 rigs ago i think? lol
specs were:
tforce6100 939
x2 4800+
2x512mb xms
cm 500watt extreme psu
his x1900gt
xp-90c
ocn xtc
160gb samsung hdd
samsung sata dvdrw









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412*


Good job with wire management ninja. One of these days I will route my wires properly and perhaps pick up a modular PSU, but until then, I have no alternative but to stuff all my power cords in that corner.


trust me bro it wasn't that hard







(all the wires are ziptied inside the bottom 5.25" bay







)

i wouldn't suggest modular psu's w/ sff cases.. as they tend to be too long or the plugs get in the way of the opticals and make it not fit..

the coolermaster extreme series are great psu's and they have few wires which is why i choose it.

now.. im starting to miss sff







im back on a cm690 and its so bulky >< (mobo,cpu,hdd, etc not even in it.. just my psu and half my w/c loop and its @ 38lbs >_>

im thinking of getting that thermaltake lanbox.. it looks sexy but again.. the new rogue case looks awsome too and it w/c ready









what you guys think?

nzxt rogue or thermaltake vf1000(aka lanbox) ?


----------



## markkleb

Im think wait a bit and lets make you a custom case....


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markkleb*


Im think wait a bit and lets make you a custom case....


least tell me where you get that mesh from lol and ill start building one


----------



## markkleb

I get the perforated alum from metalsupermarket.com


----------



## Blitz6804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


now.. im starting to miss sff







im back on a cm690 and its so bulky >< (mobo,cpu,hdd, etc not even in it.. just my psu and half my w/c loop and its @ 38lbs >_>


Dude, my PC is about 60 lbs just for the tower. Nevermind the 27" monitor...

Personally, I am coveting a larger case, I need the room to work. My present case has 5 bays each of 3.5" and 5.25", and I like the fact that I can install up to 4 more hard drives in here if I was so inclined. Maybe if I can ever get the money to build my new computer, I will turn this one into a media server...

Oh well, if I ever went to LAN parties I might care, but at present, the only LAN party I would go to is one I was hosting.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markkleb*


I get the perforated alum from metalsupermarket.com


excuse my non-technicalness but which one is it exactly on that list?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Dude, my PC is about 60 lbs just for the tower. Nevermind the 27" monitor...

Personally, I am coveting a larger case, I need the room to work. My present case has 5 bays each of 3.5" and 5.25", and I like the fact that I can install up to 4 more hard drives in here if I was so inclined. Maybe if I can ever get the money to build my new computer, I will turn this one into a media server...

Oh well, if I ever went to LAN parties I might care, but at present, the only LAN party I would go to is one I was hosting.


that's why god gave us the mind power to start modding









build a extra top/botton onto a sff case for w/e you need lol
it's be easy as hell to build a 3" top/bottom that cane hold atleast 4-6 hard drives..


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


build a extra top/botton onto a sff case for w/e you need lol
it's be easy as hell to build a 3" top/bottom that cane hold atleast 4-6 hard drives..


Laptop hard disks in USB enclosures man, that's the way to go.


----------



## Blitz6804

Aren't laptop hard drives slower than desktop drives? Or has this destinction gone by the wayside since the advent of SATA? My first laptop had an ATA-100 5400 RPM and you could tell a massive speed difference compared to an ATA-133 7200 RPM.


----------



## puzzledazn

Wow.. that thing looks so compact! Great pics!


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Aren't laptop hard drives slower than desktop drives? Or has this destinction gone by the wayside since the advent of SATA? My first laptop had an ATA-100 5400 RPM and you could tell a massive speed difference compared to an ATA-133 7200 RPM.


I use mine just for movie storage and document backups, so I wouldn't know. I have more than half a terabyte in nice SATA 7200 drives so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Blitz6804

Ah, I see. It would be an exciting idea I guess to make a computer with the power of a desktop in a package not much larger than a laptop, especially for the look on the faces of the people you just smote in PVP.

I have big clumsy fingers, so I will not be able to work in anything other than a mid-tower, but I look forward to being wowed many more times by those of you who can!


----------



## markkleb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Aren't laptop hard drives slower than desktop drives? Or has this destinction gone by the wayside since the advent of SATA? My first laptop had an ATA-100 5400 RPM and you could tell a massive speed difference compared to an ATA-133 7200 RPM.


yep, But on my last few builds I used a pair of sata 7200rpm laptop hdds in Raid0 and they were quite a bit faster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja420*


excuse my non-technicalness but which one is it exactly on that list?


I use about .063 thickness with .0625 holes on .125 stagger.

if you want more air to pass through get bigger holes


----------



## Steve-0

Anybody know if its possible to fit an ATI 3870 X2 card into the Lian Li PC-V350B case?


----------



## Blitz6804

After doing some more intensive research, I can say with some authority: No, it will not.

As you see in this review of the 3870 X2, the card is 265 mm long.

As you see in case specifications of the Lian Li PC-V350B, the motherboard tray is only 260 mm long.

To make the card fit, you will likely need a Dremel, and that is not the sort of thing you want to do to new hardware...


----------



## DUNC4N

Wow markkleb, amazing work!

Here's my sig rig...sorry if you already saw it, but thought I'd add to the SFF thread, by the request of the op.

Latest Pics with the new Noctua NF-P12 54.3CFM/20DBA Fans, X-FI extreme gamer, and front card reader/floppy drive all hooked up. Its real quiet now


----------



## markkleb

can I have ur PS?








Nice job Dunc4n


----------



## DUNC4N

Lol, I have a complete full tower sitting here, not working because (I think) my old power supply died, So I can't give up my only working one...

It lights up for a second, then nothing no post or anything...lame


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


Wow markkleb, amazing work!

Here's my sig rig...sorry if you already saw it, but thought I'd add to the SFF thread, by the request of the op.

Latest Pics with the new Noctua NF-P12 54.3CFM/20DBA Fans, X-FI extreme gamer, and front card reader/floppy drive all hooked up. Its real quiet now










Very impressive! Glad to see another SFF-er.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


After doing some more intensive research, I can say with some authority: No, it will not.

As you see in this review of the 3870 X2, the card is 265 mm long.

As you see in case specifications of the Lian Li PC-V350B, the motherboard tray is only 260 mm long.

To make the card fit, you will likely need a Dremel, and that is not the sort of thing you want to do to new hardware...


Actually... it might.

The PC-V350 is a redesigned PC-V300. One of the features Lian Li addresses was uber cards. I know the case should fit a 8800GTX which is 10". The 3870X2 is a bit longer though.

If you look at the pic, there's a good 1.5" past the motherboard tray.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412*


First off, thanks for the comments!

Second, you could definitely just cut a small hole in the right side and have a molex, IDE, and SATA cable poke out through the hole. You could definitely also bolt a handle on to the top, but if you want a handle, you should honestly consider the ThermalTake LanBOX.


I looked at the Thermaltake and it's a little pricey for what I intend to do with it. Of course, I probably should get something as sturdy as possible due to the fact that it will be getting bounced around in my car all the time.

Thanks for the info and good luck.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

DUNC4N said:


> Wow markkleb, amazing work!
> 
> Here's my sig rig...sorry if you already saw it, but thought I'd add to the SFF thread, by the request of the op.
> 
> Latest Pics with the new Noctua NF-P12 54.3CFM/20DBA Fans, X-FI extreme gamer, and front card reader/floppy drive all hooked up. Its real quiet now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent rig. This is another fine example of why this thread needs it's own sticky! It would be the first one in the "Computer Cases" thread.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Bump. Anyone else up for a sticky?


----------



## binormalkilla

.......................OR there is no possible way to fit all of our gear in a small case (or mid tower for that matter...)
I barely fit my stuff in my full tower TT armor. Don't believe me? Look at my pics.....it's crammed full.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*










.......................OR there is no possible way to fit all of our gear in a small case (or mid tower for that matter...)
I barely fit my stuff in my full tower TT armor. Don't believe me? Look at my pics.....it's crammed full.


Never mind. I got the joke.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412*


Never mind. I got the joke.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Just wanted to let everyone know that the Blue Orb II was installed last night. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Actually... it might.

The PC-V350 is a redesigned PC-V300. One of the features Lian Li addresses was uber cards. I know the case should fit a 8800GTX which is 10". The 3870X2 is a bit longer though.

If you look at the pic, there's a good 1.5" past the motherboard tray.










Actually, I thought the X2 was about the same length as the GTX, but the X2 has the advantage of having the PCIe power connectors on the edge of the PCB, and not the end, so you won't have to worry about being able to power it. There's a shortened non-reference 3870x2 with PCIe connectors on the end also.

I love this thread. I would love to see it stickied too. I have it subscribbed. I have _*had_ my signature rig running last night, but I don't have any pictures yet. I'm waiting on a couple of improvements, but I guess I can snap off some of what I'm working with currently and post them here.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Running at 3.2 GHz right now, with idle temps of 36/36 and load temps of 59/59... will not run this high for 24/7, but stable enough for a CPUZ Validation! (check sig)

now for the screenies: (I know these are not Orthos-proofed; I will post those pictures tomorrow, after I finish stress testing at 3.2 overnight)

2.4 GHz, at 1.30V








2.66 GHz, at 1.31 V








2.8 GHz, at 1.35 V








3.0 GHz, at 1.45V (jeez, HUGE difference in VCore needed from 350->375 FSB)








3.2 GHz: See Signature!


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412*


Running at 3.2 GHz right now, with idle temps of 36/36 and load temps of 59/59... will not run this high for 24/7, but stable enough for a CPUZ Validation! (check sig)

now for the screenies: (I know these are not Orthos-proofed; I will post those pictures tomorrow, after I finish stress testing at 3.2 overnight)

2.4 GHz, at 1.30V








2.66 GHz, at 1.31 V








2.8 GHz, at 1.35 V








3.0 GHz, at 1.45V (jeez, HUGE difference in VCore needed from 350->375 FSB)








3.2 GHz: See Signature!


Srry for being Off-topic, but I love your wallpaper, where did you get it?


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


Srry for being Off-topic, but I love your wallpaper, where did you get it?










http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/i...ngs&id=&page=1


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412*


http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/i...ngs&id=&page=1


Thanks you sir!


----------



## Cov(enant)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412* 
Just wanted to let everyone know that the Blue Orb II was installed last night. Will post pictures soon.

Hello Penguin









Please let us see a pic asap ... thank you !


----------



## Cov(enant)

I want this one so badly ...










263 mm (W) x 216 mm (H) x 393 mm (D)










Weight: 3 Kg only ! ... I would love to see some moddings. How about a big window on the top ?










2 x 3.5" internal and 2 x 5.25" external bays ... wouldn't it be possible to replace the 80mm fan with a 120mm one ?










Completely Aluminum ! ... not like the SG02 = part alu / part plastic / part steel










(c) www.epiacenter.com

The space gap between the CPU on the mATX board and the power supply is 80mm only.
So it has to be a low profile cooler. The good news is that it could be a passive cooler as the fan of the power supply could take care of the air flow.

I could imagine the Zalman CNPS8700-NT with 67mm height as a good solution.
Besides this, it comes with a 4 pin PWN fan connector for variable rpm and awesome blue light.

As powersupply I like the Silverstone ST50EF-Plus SC with temperature regulated fan and shorter cables, specially made for SFF cases ... or maybe the Corsair HX520W Modular.

This case has no problems with the size of a GeForce 8800 GT.
I personally would replace the I/O sockets on the front with a plain plate to keep the clean looks.

Just imagine SSD will replace our noisy hd ... how quiet our PCs could be


----------



## pbpenguins412

That's the silver version of my case, empty, of course. I guess the only thing that I don't like about my case is the lack of a removable motherboard tray, which is quite annoying.


----------



## darkninja420

i would ha e to say, that silverstone sugo looks really nice, but with the psu being right ontop the cpu it limits tall hsf's.. which i dont agree on :/

penguins, about how much space is there from bottom psu to top of cpu lid?


----------



## darkninja420

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129041

IMHO price is WAAY to high, but a nice pre-modded case


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
i would ha e to say, that silverstone sugo looks really nice, but with the psu being right ontop the cpu it limits tall hsf's.. which i dont agree on :/

penguins, about how much space is there from bottom psu to top of cpu lid?

With my Blue Orb I have about a quarter-inch left. The manual for the Sugo-01 states that you are only supposed to use a HSF of up to 76-78mm in height.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129041

IMHO price is WAAY to high, but a nice pre-modded case









Very nice - I would have picked this up earlier this year. It is still too expensive for me, but I am sure the price will go down over time.


----------



## MasterKromm

...Burp...

Come on people let's see more SFF builds, they don't get enough attention...

I second Ronin's suggestion of sticky status.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

I may be building an AMD rig for me to tote around to LANs but i'll need a mobo any recommendations for a nice mATX socket AM2 mobo, not AM2+


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GPA_Voltaire*


I may be building an AMD rig for me to tote around to LANs but i'll need a mobo any recommendations for a nice mATX socket AM2 mobo, not AM2+


biostar 7050 hdmi
or
biostar 690g
or
gigabyte 780g


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

Heres a little lanbox i threw together ttell me wa u think https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion...stTitle=LANbox


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPA_Voltaire* 
Heres a little lanbox i threw together ttell me wa u think https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion...stTitle=LANbox

Looks great. Go ahead and order!


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

I have a Shuttle SN68 AM2, and it sucks.


----------



## darkninja420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GPA_Voltaire* 
Heres a little lanbox i threw together ttell me wa u think https://secure.newegg.com/NewVersion...stTitle=LANbox

nice little list although i would change a few things myself..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
I have a Shuttle SN68 AM2, and it sucks.

meh.. amds arent much oc'rs now.. some of those am2 shuttles do oc good though.. but you gotta spend a crap load on them..


----------



## TheStickyWicket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
pbpenguins412, sweet Silverstone.

Dood! You sure were able to cram a lot of wires into that tiny space. Well done.









There was an image of a fan that sat at angle. Was that part of the stock case, or did you mod that? Either way, nice touch.

Here is a Thermaltake VF1000 that I modded for liquid cooling:



















yuppers... it sux working in such a tight space.








But, well worth the effort and lacerations.









I want it!!!!!! Etch the thing Syrillian... ( he he he )


----------



## Syrillian

... I was just strolling by... and BAM!

TheStickyWicket sticks me one!

Any other pics out there.... "heloooo... pics?..."


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Hundred Gunner* 
I have a Shuttle SN68 AM2, and it sucks.

But hey, it's your HTPC if I remember correctly, right?

*shrug* There's something to be said for a nice mATX case built with standardized components. Shuttles take too much of the part selection process out of my hands.


----------



## MasterKromm

Bgears b-Envi mATX Case Reviews @ Hardwarelogic-ProClockers

Quote:

BGears did pretty well with the b-Envi. It has one unique feature after another. The first was the touch sensitive controls. Just a little bit of pressure would allow you to turn your new PC on and off. And the lack of buttons made for some fine lines as well. Another little feature that added to the attractiveness of this case was the removable HDD enclosure. With everyone needing to take data back and forth this feature will get a lot of usage.

For the avid computer builder, the removable motherboard tray will be a big hit. It allowed us to assemble our system in less time. This has got to be the most helpful feature of any case that has it but its amazing how many cases don't have slide out trays.

There is a chance there are a camera or two in your home or even a cell phone or PDA. And if there are then the built-in card reader will be a godsend. No need to have another external device attached to your PC when you don't need to.

Lastly the negatives of the b-Envi. The main one and only one is the flimsy feeling of the case when you open it up. But once everything is installed no flimsy issues anymore. It would also be nice if the b-Envi was toolless as it would save even more time building it up.
Attachment 68256Attachment 68257Attachment 68258

Not bad... Touch sensitive controls, removable motherboard tray, included 58 in 1 card reader and removable HDD enclosure make for an interesting SFF cube case(IMHO).


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterKromm*


Bgears b-Envi mATX Case Reviews @ Hardwarelogic-ProClockers

Attachment 68256Attachment 68257Attachment 68258

Not bad... Touch sensitive controls, removable motherboard tray, included 58 in 1 card reader and removable HDD enclosure make for an interesting SFF cube case(IMHO).


I agree, not bad at all. Looks like an updated and much nicer version of the base from the Apevia XQPACK and the Ultra MicroFly.


----------



## kennymester

Check out this new aerocool case.


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kennymester* 
Check out this new aerocool case.










That thing looks sexy. =D


----------



## pbpenguins412

Bump. Come on, people, share your SFF builds/experiences/comment on other people's work.

Also... Mods... Sticky?


----------



## kennymester

Here's one I built last summer.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Nice work Kenny (especially on the cable management!).


----------



## petarskoc

Hey i found this thread after looking for people that take their computer on the plane. It was interesting reading all the replies. I do own a p180 full tower and i love the case. So my question goes to pbpenguins412.

Does SG01 barely fit in the cargo or is there alot of room for a bigger case. I like the SG01 but i given a good thought to Antec Mini P180. The P180mini seems a bit too big for the plane but i am not sure since i never taken anything but a laptop on a plane.

The dimensions:

SG01
10.5" x 8.3" x 15.5"
Weight 7.0 lbs.

Antec Mini P180
17.1" x 8.3" x 17.2"
Weight 20.9 lbs.

ps. Does anybody recomend a good modular power supply? If not il look around more







thanks to all replies.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *petarskoc* 
Hey i found this thread after looking for people that take their computer on the plane. It was interesting reading all the replies. I do own a p180 full tower and i love the case. So my question goes to pbpenguins412.

Does SG01 barely fit in the cargo or is there alot of room for a bigger case. I like the SG01 but i given a good thought to Antec Mini P180. The P180mini seems a bit too big for the plane but i am not sure since i never taken anything but a laptop on a plane.

The dimensions:

SG01
10.5" x 8.3" x 15.5"
Weight 7.0 lbs.

Antec Mini P180
17.1" x 8.3" x 17.2"
Weight 20.9 lbs.

ps. Does anybody recomend a good modular power supply? If not il look around more







thanks to all replies.

Hi Petarskoc,

The SG01 does indeed fit in my carry-on bag (the overhead luggage box). It is actually a very small machine and if you pad the bag with plenty of clothes you will have a very nice way to travel with an entire rig!

Actually, the reason I run mATX is because I am a college student who travels frequently across the country (to go home for vacations and such). So, if you're looking for a case to travel with, here it is!

Hope this helps.

Oh, and a good series of modular power supplies to use would be the Corsair 520HX/620HX series; these come with modular cabling and 80+ efficiency.

Oh, and welcome to OCN :thumbsup:


----------



## kennymester

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbpenguins412* 
Nice work Kenny (especially on the cable management!).

Actually that case was probably the easiest case I've managed thus far. It really is a great case. Unfortunatley my sister need a new desktop so its now hers, but I'm getting a CyberDruid tech station instead.


----------



## Blitz6804

Great case kennymester. I do not know how anyone works in such small spaces, but I commend all that do!

I HATE working inside laptops.


----------



## cameron122000

Do any of you make the entire case by yourself or do you generally just buy a small form factor case and make adjustments as necessary?


----------



## Blitz6804

Most people buy a SFF, and if necessary, then they modify them.


----------



## Demosquad01

putting a q6600 in that case with that little room could cause some overheating problems. Since your psu is almost sitting on top of the cooler i don't think there's be enough air flow for one. Maybe one of the 45nm chips since they run cooler than the q6600 but definitely not the q6600


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I love this thread and want to see some updates from some of you guys.


----------



## ryboto

An Antec NSK1300 is going to be arriving at my doorstep today, and I plan to migrate my system to it.

Plans:
1.) Remove stock PSU, use PW-200-M 200W DC-DC power supply with a Dell Y2515 220W power brick - will free up a lot of space.
2.) Soft mount/suspend hard drive to front of chasis(not using HDD/Optical Tray)
3.)Install 120mm fan in the rear as an intake, use blower fan as an exhaust for airflow around the Video Card

Those are the major things, minor things include testing the air cooling power with vents blocked/unblocked. I'm not going to have an internal optical drive, I bought a Lacie USB powered DVD-RW drive, and my 500gb WD is already in an external Ethernet enclosure. Works pretty snazzy. The only issues with the build at the moment are that the Lacie and the PW-200M havent shipped...so initially I'm going to be running wires from the outside of the case.

I also plan on modifying the front panel of the case to make it more streamlined since I wont have an optical drive inside, and I wont need the analog phone/mic jacks.

This thread has pictures of a mod that inspired me, I'm going to try and do something similar.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

My Sugo 3 is currently at the anodizer. I phoned them today for an update and was told that it would be tomorrow getting done because there was a film on the aluminum. If I get the case back tomorrow I'll throw my stuff in and try to take a few shots.


----------



## thejamesman

What Mobo is that?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

*WARNING: THIS POST WILL TAKE AN HOUR AND A HALF TO LOAD IF YOU'RE ON DIAL-UP.*

For the uninitiated, here's a stock Sugo3



















So I got to modding it...










here she is naked










I've been waiting on these panels from a local finishing company for a week. The acrylic piece is courtesy Syrillian, a fantastic guy to work with.










Fast forward 6 hours and you get here... after some magic. While I had it open I replaced the dinky N/B heatsink. The stock AMD cooler is only there until I put the CPU under water.

*And finally*














































Flash did some funny stuff to that last one. It doesn't look at all like that, but this is my post and I'm going to do whatever the hell I want to with it.

PURE ACTION!!!



















Darkness

-Ronin


----------



## max302

Sexy little case. It's pretty spacious for a mATX.

Where's the PSU?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max302*


Sexy little case. It's pretty spacious for a mATX.

Where's the PSU?


mounts above the CPU. You can see the cut out in the rear panel for it. It's why I chose to go with water because a kick-ass air cooler won't fit.


----------



## Syrillian

Wow, Ronin!

That looks so schweeeet!

...I do believe that I just got small-case-envy









Nice vision, nice outcome.

Now that I see the inside of the case I understand what you where doing... not that I ever doubted you







....


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Wow, Ronin!

That looks so schweeeet!

...I do believe that I just got small-case-envy









Nice vision, nice outcome.

Now that I see the inside of the case I understand what you where doing... not that I ever doubted you







....











I'm glad you found it. I was moments from shooting you a PM. It would have been a lot more frustrating without your help.

I think I'm going to do the frame of the outer part in black and possibly replace the mesh with a window (if Syrillian's up to it).









Aside from that I'm delighted with how it turned out. The panels were decidedly darker than I originally hoped, but ultimately I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

That is the sexiest little box I have ever seen. Well, there was this girl in Cabo...

Anyway, nice freaking rig. Good luck with it.


----------



## ryboto

I'll have pictures of my NSK1300 as soon as the Accellero S1 arrives.


----------



## pbpenguins412

Nice work guys. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## DuckieHo

I don't think I've post my SUGO 03 here. Didn't do too much to it except add a 92mm fan billet. The GeminII HS just fits into the case and is running passively.


----------



## Blitz6804

Forgive my ignorance, but what is that big black box next to the GeminII?

As to your last picture:

MEOW!

*Steals kitty*


----------



## Rug

My dad wanted to make a file server for our music, ghost hard-drive images, etc., can anyone suggest me a case?

I just want something small and boxy. Airflow is not a big issue, other than keeping the hard-drives cool.


----------



## pbpenguins412

If you're thinking cheap, go for the Ultra Microfly. If you want something nicer, the Silverstone Sugo series (what Duckie and I have) is an impeccable choice for the price.


----------



## Blitz6804

*Bump*

What, does no one else use small form factor cases? I wonder if there are any desktops out there that are under 10 lbs: now that is a LAN box!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blitz6804*


Forgive my ignorance, but what is that big black box next to the GeminII?


A little delayed... but that black box is the PSU. It's 120mm fan cools the GeminII and my NB HS.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I redid my wiring yesterday and I realized I've never put pics up of my loop. I'm going to stealth my optical drive and I'll post the results and the interior tonight.


----------



## moogleking

Hello fellow SFF enthusiasts!

I'm currently in the process of building and OC'ing a Thermaltake Lanbox with a Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L board. An in-depth post (with pics!) will be up soon









You may also be interested in joining the microATX OC club here.

Regards,


----------



## Rug

My dad finally decided on the Silverstone SG01-Evolution for our file server. I will take pictures as we put it together.









We need to order a new CPU heatsink so it will be a couple of days..


----------



## Rug

A look from the outside..










PSU wires, and the insanely long front input cables.










I've already started a little cable management with the SATA cables and the Power/Reset/LED wires.


----------



## moogleking

Wow, Rug that looks extremely jammed with cables







Getting good airflow without a modular PSU will be a challenge methinks!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moogleking* 
Wow, Rug that looks extremely jammed with cables







Getting good airflow without a modular PSU will be a challenge methinks!

Just cut and tape off wires that you'll never use....


----------



## ryboto

I upped the "build log" for my SFF system using an NSK1300 a few months ago, forgot to post here. Well, here's the link: LINK,
and here are a few pictures,


----------



## Rug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Just cut and tape off wires that you'll never use....


Yep, we have a lot of extra PSUs.. and this was one of them. We're going to cut off wires we don't need and shorten them later when I get a molex removal tool.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

I'm glad I found this thread, SFF really don't get the appreciation that they deserve. I've been a long time Shuttle devotee (until recently) and I miss my SN95G5 incredibly.

I did a few mods on my older SN45Gs but these were little things, nothing major - for example, removing the honey-comb grill so exhausting air was improved. It did actually help with internal temperatures and my CPU temp.

I'll take some shots of my SN95G5, it was a great little box and I know I'll return to a Shuttle at some point. Don't know what came over me to move to ATX.


----------



## Tator Tot

Wow stumbled uppon this thread...

Where shall I start on my mATX life

Well, i had this Medion PC my grandma bought for me, mATX case, and it was nice. I still use some of the components.

But, even though right now I have 3 personal machines for my self, I couldn't resist and the family machine that is mine but I kinda gave it to them to use is an Apevia XQPack with 
P4 2.66 GHz CPU
Biostar P4-M900-M4
2x1 GB PQI Turbo DDR2 667 (PC 5400) 
HIS Radeon HD 2600 pro 512mb IceQ 3 Turbo.

and I love this little machine, I game on it alot with Source games and WoW, it is my Lan Box and I just can't help but be allured by this computer

My other 3 computers are my sig rig (Need to update, getting a new card just haven't decided but I did move the old cards out so I'm not using it right now)

spare Desktop, its a 
E2220 stock
Foxconn P35 
2x1 GB PQI Turbo DDR 2 800 (PC 6400)
2x HIS Radeon HD 2600 XT IceQ 3 Turbo in CFX

Then their is my server which specs are useless its a data center, but the case is like 3 Lian Li full towers stacked on thier sides. Its horendous and I wouldn't want to move it. EVER!

But I do have my good share of computers and I love my little mATX cases. I just like the QPack more so I use it to lan but I might do a part transfer.

Also, mATX requires modular cables, if you don't have a PSU with that, then get it you silly fewl.


----------



## MarCustomized

Would OCZ Reaper memory fit in one of the QPACKs? I was thinking about sticking my rig in one of those SFF cases.


----------



## Tator Tot

Saddly, I don't think it would. I had a pain trying to get a pair of Corsair Dominators into a QPack, you might be able to

BUT!!!!!!!1 If you get a modular cable PSU, and do some fancy wiring, maybe cutting some of the aluminum, then you could get it to fit. The Dominators touched the aluminum sheet above my ram so I'm highly doubting the Reapers will fit. Maybe though, you could try it out.

Though, if you plan on putting your Sig rig into a mATX X-Qpack2 then I would suggest a different card. Cause a 9800 GT and the 8800 GTS both don't fit. Just not enough room for those cards because of there length.

EDIT: Just to add this in, if you do buy a Q-pack, I strongly recomend that you get a modular PSU, though, jot down the size of the PSU that comes with the X-Qpack, if I remember right it is a standard ATX fit but it might not be and you should make sure that you will have plenty of space. mATX cases can be someone difficult for the small "box" ones but once done they are very nice ultra portable. And great if you go to alot of LAN parties.


----------



## MarCustomized

Are there any other cube cases with handles I could fit my rig in for less than $100? I really don't want to spend _that_ much, but w/e.

My current case has a handle, but it's a bit ugly to me...


----------



## Tator Tot

I actually enjoy that case. Well, its a nicer mATX desktop PSU is useless.

Bad news though, since your card is long, and you have that Reaper RAM, I don't think any "box" case will do it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129038

That will hold your reaper, but the video card is a no.

I would suggest looking at the mATX towers.

EDIT: Though, this might be able to do it, doesn't have the length listed but the first review said you could put an 8800 GT in it so your 9600 should fit. Looks tall enough for the reaper too.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811196028

This could do the job too 10$ over your budget
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811156200

This would do it, I know it can fit dominator RAM just fine and an 8800 GTS 640, or two 320s over budget by 50$ though, it has a 20$ discount right now.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146043

There are a few out there, they just cost a good bit of $$


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

The rouge is generally regarded as a monstrosity. Just how tall are these reapers anyway? You might be able to fit them in a Sugo2 along with whatever graphics card you desire if you have a shorter PSU, or they're not >80mm high.


----------



## Tator Tot

Reapers are about 2" inches tall I would say. Cause the Dominators are about 1.5 to 1.6 inches and I know the Reapers are bigger. Its just a guess though.


----------



## MarCustomized

Thanx Tator Tot. +1 Rep


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I actually enjoy that case. Well, its a nicer mATX desktop PSU is useless.

Bad news though, since your card is long, and you have that Reaper RAM, I don't think any "box" case will do it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129038

That will hold your reaper, but the video card is a no.

I would suggest looking at the mATX towers.

EDIT: Though, this might be able to do it, doesn't have the length listed but the first review said you could put an 8800 GT in it so your 9600 should fit. Looks tall enough for the reaper too.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811196028

This could do the job too 10$ over your budget
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811156200

This would do it, I know it can fit dominator RAM just fine and an 8800 GTS 640, or two 320s over budget by 50$ though, it has a 20$ discount right now.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811146043

There are a few out there, they just cost a good bit of $$

I can fit an HD3870 in my NSK1300, check the pictures in the "blackbox" link in my sig, or in the previous page of this thread. Is a 9600 longer than a 3870?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*


I can fit an HD3870 in my NSK1300, check the pictures in the "blackbox" link in my sig, or in the previous page of this thread. Is a 9600 longer than a 3870?


Yeah, Nvidia single slot cooler cards are ridiculously large. I have no reason as to why, but a 3870 next to a 8800 GTS the 3870 was like an inch shorter almost.


----------



## Mayormeor

Hi everyone. I'm the new user here. This is my SFF PC.

My SFF side view. There is the Gigabyte 9800GTX, & Huntkey 500Watt PSU.









Upper View









Green Thelmaltake Orb n Kingston Value Ram









Case Opened Upper View









Ahh.. I love it!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Welcome to OCN.

^^

I like the work you've done there. The insides are very crisp.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Thought I'd follow this up with some pics I snapped a while ago...

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post3807676

I'm currently running a G0 and a G31 motherboard, but here are some pics of my water setup.




























I'm redoing the whole thing in a week to install a different waterblock, possibly another radiator, and a G35, or G45 motherboard.


----------



## Oscuro

Plotting a build around a Silverstone TJ08 case...
Should be marvellous


----------



## Oscuro

The plot thickens:


















Project: Stonebox


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


The plot thickens:

Project: Stonebox


Gorgeous.


----------



## Oscuro

Heh, thanks. I am really tempted to paint the inside of the case....I mean, I'm waiting for the CPU, just take the parts out....
But...that means going down to a store...and that would hurt (got my ingrown toenails fixed...the semi-permenant way).


----------



## Oscuro

Done...maybe:




























It all fits, no bulging.


----------



## Black Wyvern

This is all stock parts right now, minor mods soon to follow(hoses, coolant, rear exhaust fan).


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

This thread needs a bigass bump!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


This thread needs a bigass bump!


Holy Dead Thread Revival Batman!










They need to make more "enthusiast" grade SSF cases.


----------



## LiquidForce

Moar SFF pics!!!


----------



## GAMERIG

I aware this is old thread..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice*


Thought I'd follow this up with some pics I snapped a while ago...

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post3807676

I'm currently running a G0 and a G31 motherboard, but here are some pics of my water setup.










I'm redoing the whole thing in a week to install a different waterblock, possibly another radiator, and a G35, or G45 motherboard.


what brand of case you bought?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


Done...maybe:









It all fits, no bulging.


...Nice set up in your rig.. Wow, your small case is very adorable!


----------



## akromatic

Here is my little contribution + update to my system





































more pictures of it here
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1035076184


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akromatic*


Here is my little contribution + update to my system





































more pictures of it here
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread....post1035076184


thats awesome and nice customize! I am jealous! so where you get Sg03?


----------



## Kvjavs

Hopefully the NZXT Rogue still qualifies as a SFF case... in which case if it is, then it's a big one and the first one I ever worked with.









First 2 pictures was a few weeks ago when I first received the case... hooked everything up and found out there was a shorted wire, had to send it back for a replacement. Had a 4890 in that one, 3870 in this one (selling the 4890). Put 4 Cooler Master R4's in for intake/exhaust (The dust cover wouldnt fit for the intake, had to take that off untill i find longer screws).

Also put a Scythe fan controller in the front. the CPU is running alot warmer than usual, but that was expected. I am going to be switching to a corsair H50 to cool the CPU instead of the Zalman 8700, and dumping either a 5850 or 5870 in there.

As for the mess on my desk, I apologize for nothing.


----------



## hondajt

Will the Corsair H50 fit in here? I don't see any good way to mount the radiator inside the case.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


Will the Corsair H50 fit in here? I don't see any good way to mount the radiator inside the case.


Inside where? a NZXT Rouge?


----------



## Kvjavs

Yeah a H50 will fit. All you need if I remember correctly is a 120mm fan mounting spot and there is one in the back for exhaust. When I get the H50 and install it (will be a while, tight on money), I'll post pics.

If akromatic can fit a h50 in his im more than confident i can fit one in mine.


----------



## GeekInSaNe

NZXT Rogue Watercooled? jejeje... see!
































































Saludos desde Monterrey, MÃ©xico!


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeekInSaNe*


NZXT Rogue Watercooled? jejeje... see!
Saludos desde Monterrey, MÃ©xico!


Hola, bienvenido a Overclock.net


----------



## nafljhy

this thread needs a bump


----------



## Tator Tot

Nafljhy... your box... it makes me


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Nafljhy... your box... it makes me










just you wait until the revision.


----------



## WarlordOne

My old Pentium M desktop system. IIRC it was 1.6GHz overclocked to 2.26GHz. It helped me learn to appreciate cable management.


----------



## nafljhy

thats nicely done! i really like the ODD mod.


----------



## Papang

Finally found the right thread! Small is beautiful and is the new "in", hehe. My pc for everyday use:



















Going on its 2nd revision with updated hw.

Cheers and Saludos


----------



## Liighthead

all so perdy







my next build be in a lian li v351... custom scratch case..... or the sg01 prob the sg01 x) or the lian li for now X)


----------



## GAMERIG

I decided that all HP components move from HP slimline case to SG05 case, Because I can find a cheap high ended mATX power supply and able upgradeable high ended GPU card instead of low profile crappy card, and expensive PSU..














































This isn't finish.. I will update the post when I done build the SG05.


----------



## whe3ls

coolermaster elite 340


----------



## WarlordOne

Just finished upgrading my parent's computer. Actually I threw the old one away and basically built them a new one. This is what they used to have which was fine for their needs until it stopped working and couldn't be fixed. My brother-in-law decided to upgrade them and unintentionally broke their computer.

Anyway, this is what I built for them out of parts I had and some things I had to buy. I'll be bringing it over to their house on Sunday (tomorrow). I apologize for the blurryness, my good camera died...


















Specs *(bold are the items I had to buy to complete this build)*:

case: HEC 6k28bb
*CPU: Intel Celeron E3300 Wolfdale 2.5GHz @ 3GHz*
*motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-G41M-ES2H*
*PSU: CORSAIR CMPSU-400CX 400W*
*RAM:OCZ Gold 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800*
HDD: 1x Western Digital Caviar Green WD5000AADS 500GB SATA 3.0Gb 
1x WD 80GB IDE (for automatic system backups)
Drive: Sony Optiarc DVD Burner with LightScribe Black SATA Model AD-7241S-0B
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate x64

My cost with shipping after rebates:
$209.95

Didn't take a pic but this is what the case looks like on the outside:


----------



## dr_bowtie

I just bought one of these a few weeks back....

it is an older platform with an AMD socket 754 but it is small and very nice...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BL27V8/...l_2mjdtaokvf_b


----------



## Lu(ky

Check out this case made by RAIDMAX Ice Cube all parts are aluminum inside, also painted black. Very solid feel to this case. Only MOD is needed to this case is some holes to be cut or drilled for air to come thru the front area. The front of the case is on 4 clips and can be taken off and replace with any other design of your choosing. Also any 240 rad will fit in the front of this case I tried them all. BI, Swiftech, XSPC, etc.. I usually see this case on sale below $60.00 with free shipping, but seems kinda of high at the moment.


----------



## dr_bowtie

I can personally vouch for that case...I have it as my main rig with an Asus P5E-VM-HDMI and a Q9450 and 4 gigs of ram and a Zalman 9700 cooler and a GTX-275

that is a very solid case and very nice...


----------



## Papang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_bowtie* 
I just bought one of these a few weeks back....

it is an older platform with an AMD socket 754 but it is small and very nice...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BL27V8/...l_2mjdtaokvf_b

Ohh, this Fic barebones was beautiful altho it has that wonky socket 754 (I fell for it too). I have an AMD64 +3000 running Win 7 Ult x64 on an Aopen mobo with 2mb of DDR400 ram, altho a little slow, hehe. But it runs.

The Ice Cube came out atleast 5 years ago and was one of my favorites, except for the socket 754









Cheers and Saludos


----------



## whe3ls

elite 340 watercooled what you do you think


----------



## pbpenguins412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
elite 340 watercooled what you do you think










Very nice! Clean and tidy.


----------



## nafljhy

a replacement to brassie.


----------



## oliverw92

Lovely job nafljhy!

Don't think i ever put MiniMe in here:


----------



## nafljhy

thanks oli! haha, great job again on mini-me.


----------



## Liighthead

oil that case.....


----------



## murderbymodem

I've got a b-envi inbound. I'll have to post pics here when I get it. Hopefully ti will be $37 (Amazon) well spent


----------

